# I think I added untreated water



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I was pouring some water that I had in my fish bucket that I let set out for 24 hours but I had this feeling as I was pouring the water in the tank that it was untreated. I'm pretty sure I did treat the water with dechlor but I'm not sure. How can I tell if I added untreated water, do the fish act or look differently when untreated water is added?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Check the thing that you use to measure how much dechlorinator you put.....see if its wet


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I set the water up yesterday, but I beleive I did because the fish seem fine and I think I remember the dechlor splashing when I poured it in the bucket.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I sometimes have this problem too LOL. My new policy is, unless the house falls down around me... dechlor goes into the bucket as soon as it touches the floor. Everything/everyone else can wait until that dechlor is in the bucket. I bet Ive wasted a half bottle of dechlor in the last 2 months double dosing cause I couldnt remember if I'd done it or not.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Depending on what your water company uses - Letting it sit for 24 hours could be enough. If you want to be sure just add the dechlor now. A little extra wont hurt. Just dont overdue it.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

It's a good idea to invest in a chlorine/chloramine test kit, too...just for peace of mind. Whenever I feel a little insecure, I just go ahead and test the tank water and see.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Here's my process:

1) Bucket on floor
2) Add dechlor
3) Put dechlor up
4) Add water
5) Aerate w/ airstone for 24 hours (my tapwater pH is insanely high... 8.5)
6) Make additional pH adjustments if necessary.
7) Add water to tank.

By keeping a routine, I never miss a beat, and I prevent the need to double-dose "just in case".

Hope this helps!


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

what would happen if you accidentally added untreated water to a tank?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

My water goes straight from the tap to the bucket, as the bucket is filling I put the dechlor in as soon as the bucket is filled it goes into the tank.

Quite honestly from what I understand the pressure of the water coming out of the tap and into the bucket should be enough to disapate quite a bit of the cholrine, however, this is just my belief and I do things my way and it works for me.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

vinimack720 said:


> what would happen if you accidentally added untreated water to a tank?


There's chlorine/chloramine in the water from the tap. What that does is it can kill off bacteria from your cycle in your tank instantly. That's why the water company adds it to your water supply. To keep it from getting contaminated with bacteria. It could also be harmful to fish. 

Treating it before you put it in will either instantly neutralize the chlorine/vent it out of the water, or it will break the chloramine bond of chlorine/ammonia so that the chlorine can vent out. 

If your water company uses chlorine, letting the water sit in a bucket for a few hours before you pour it in should be sufficient. If you have chloramine, you must use the conditioner. Then you've got to find a way to get rid of the ammonia.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont even use dechlorinators anymore. Larger tank with smaller waterchanges erases the need. Usually a waterchange or two will not harm a healthy tank.


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

if you see a lot of bubbles in your tank, around the walls then you know the chlorine is disappearing, and just a bit won't harm your fish. Dont worry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Well the reason I don't add water into the tank right after I treat the water in the bucket is because when I first started keeping fish I misread the label thinking it said "wait 24 hours after treating water before adding to the aquarium" but it actually says "allow a 24 hour period between two dose's" so now my grandmother will take it down to the grave that it means that I have to wait 24 hours before I can add it to the tank so she won't let me do it, thats how I get messed up and sometimes forget if I added dechlor.


----------

